

SpaceX roadmap - orp
http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2014/07/spacex-roadmap-rocket-business-revolution/

======
ironchief
I'm not sure that people understand that Elon actually will put himself on
Mars. That ambition and ability is so many orders of magnitude beyond daily
life that it is quite hard to comprehend.

